# الحق فيلمratatouille <خلطبيطه بالصلصه>مدبلج (مصري)ومساحه خياليه 275 ميجا بس



## mina3338 (22 يناير 2008)

اتفضلوا لعيون احلي منتدي الفيلم الرائع RATATOUILLE مدبلج بالعاميه المصريه





مساحه الفيلم:275ميجا
الجوده:avi
مده العرض:ساعه و49دقيقه​واليكم الروابط
http://rapidshare.com/files/85566467/PATATOUILLE.part1.rar
http://rapidshare.com/files/85579527/PATATOUILLE.part2.rar
http://rapidshare.com/files/85586893/PATATOUILLE.part3.rar
باسورد فك الضغط
mina3338​رجاء صلوا من اجلي


----------



## hokka_2020 (22 يناير 2008)

*رد على: الحق فيلمratatouille <خلطبيطه بالصلصه>مدبلج (مصري)ومساحه خياليه 275 ميجا بس*

ياريت مينا لينك تانى غير ده وياريت يكون 4shared وربنا يعوض تعب محبتك


----------



## wawa_smsm (22 يناير 2008)

*رد على: الحق فيلمratatouille <خلطبيطه بالصلصه>مدبلج (مصري)ومساحه خياليه 275 ميجا بس*

شكرا ليك يامينا ,أنا فعلا كنت عايز الفيلم ده وبدور عليه بقالى فترة.
شكرا لتعبك.


----------



## max mike (22 يناير 2008)

*رد على: الحق فيلمratatouille <خلطبيطه بالصلصه>مدبلج (مصري)ومساحه خياليه 275 ميجا بس*

ايوه ياريت اصل فور شيرد احسن موقع للتحميل


----------



## mina3338 (24 يناير 2008)

*رد على: الحق فيلمratatouille <خلطبيطه بالصلصه>مدبلج (مصري)ومساحه خياليه 275 ميجا بس*



hokka_2020 قال:


> ياريت مينا لينك تانى غير ده وياريت يكون 4shared وربنا يعوض تعب محبتك



* للاسف يا هوكــــا انا مقدرش ارفعه تاني الفيلم خد معايا 12 ساعه ر**فع*



مايكل مايك قال:


> ايوه ياريت اصل فور شيرد احسن موقع للتحميل



* انا رفعت علي الرابيدشير لانه اسرع في الابلود وده عن تجربتي الشخصيه*



wawa_smsm قال:


> شكرا ليك يامينا ,أنا فعلا كنت عايز الفيلم ده وبدور عليه بقالى فترة.
> شكرا لتعبك.


* شكرا ليك يا واوا وانت فرحتني بردك لاني حسيت ان تعبي جه بفايده
وان شاء الله هارفعلكم افلام تاني*

*بس رابيدشير بردوا وهحاول اخليها رابط واحد المرة دي*


----------



## احلى ديانة (24 يناير 2008)

*رد على: الحق فيلمratatouille <خلطبيطه بالصلصه>مدبلج (مصري)ومساحه خياليه 275 ميجا بس*

شكرا ليك يا غالى على الفلم وربنا يعوض تعبك خير


----------



## mina3338 (27 يناير 2008)

*رد على: الحق فيلمratatouille <خلطبيطه بالصلصه>مدبلج (مصري)ومساحه خياليه 275 ميجا بس*

*العفو يا باشا علي ردك*​


----------



## Meriamty (28 يناير 2008)

*رد على: الحق فيلمratatouille <خلطبيطه بالصلصه>مدبلج (مصري)ومساحه خياليه 275 ميجا بس*


ميرسى جدا يا مينا 


ربنا يبارك حياتك ويعوضك تعب محبتك 


​


----------



## mina3338 (28 يناير 2008)

*رد على: الحق فيلمratatouille <خلطبيطه بالصلصه>مدبلج (مصري)ومساحه خياليه 275 ميجا بس*

العفو يا ميرمتي وشكرا علي ردك


----------



## dova19 (9 فبراير 2008)

*رد على: الحق فيلمratatouille <خلطبيطه بالصلصه>مدبلج (مصري)ومساحه خياليه 275 ميجا بس*

انا نزلت الفيلم ولكن كل ما اكتب الباسورد يقول خطأ
لو سمحت قولى اعمل ايه؟thank u :thnk0001:


----------



## mina3338 (9 فبراير 2008)

*رد على: الحق فيلمratatouille <خلطبيطه بالصلصه>مدبلج (مصري)ومساحه خياليه 275 ميجا بس*

شوف يا دوفا
اولا اتأكد انك بتكتب انجليزي
ثانيا ياريت تكتب بأيدك انت الباسورد 
ثالثا اتأكد ان زرار ال caps lockمش شغال
والباسورد مره تانيهاهو
*mina3338*


----------



## totymony222 (7 مارس 2008)

*رد على: الحق فيلمratatouille <خلطبيطه بالصلصه>مدبلج (مصري)ومساحه خياليه 275 ميجا بس*

يا ريت يكون شغال وشكرا


----------



## mina3338 (9 مارس 2008)

*رد على: الحق فيلمratatouille <خلطبيطه بالصلصه>مدبلج (مصري)ومساحه خياليه 275 ميجا بس*

الفيلم شغاال 
متقلقش


----------

